# Leather notebook finished!!



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

:bouncy: I think I have 30 hours into this darn thing.  I started around the 5th or so of August, finished today at 11:00 at night. *yawn* This is my 4th project so far, and my largest.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

That is beautiful!! Great job!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Love it awesome job.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Great job


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That's lovely! I particularly like the way the center frame really POPS out at you because of the color


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job. I love leather. Reminds me to get out my leather purse for winter now.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

It's available here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/80936573/100-handmade-superior-leather-3-ring


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

so very beautiful!!!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

You should enter this in a county Fair. s.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Having done a bit of leather tooling I know how time consuming it is, and how hard it is to make it look good... you've done an excellent job, well done!


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
I just wanted to say "Thank-you!" for all of your comments!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Excellant & lovely!!
Well done.
jd


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful work, I can appreciate the time put into that, as I enjoy leather working to, though not quite as detailed!!
How long have you sold on Etsy, and how well does it work for you as a at-home business? I'm just getting started as a store there...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I just opened up my Etsy shop. I don't know if it is viable for me yet. I have no reputation, that is one problem, there was no real place to put my notebook, that is another problem, and it was priced high because I chose the most complex pattern to use. I should have stuck with a simpler design; it may have sold then. As it is, I swallowed the $50 in production and kept the notebook. :bouncy: Can't say I'm too disappointed.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I just opened up my Etsy shop. I don't know if it is viable for me yet. I have no reputation, that is one problem


How do you get a good reputation on Etsy??? Any tips are appreciated, I'm a total newbie on Etsy, though have done very well on eBay. 

As for your beautiful leather notebook, you didn't really spend all that time and effort just to sell it did you!?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful work! I tried in the past, stamping just aint my thing.

Good luck with it on Etsy,it really is a nice notebook


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

happychick said:


> How do you get a good reputation on Etsy??? Any tips are appreciated, I'm a total newbie on Etsy, though have done very well on eBay.
> 
> As for your beautiful leather notebook, you didn't really spend all that time and effort just to sell it did you!?


Getting reputation on Etsy is basically the same as on eBay; sell stuff! You can also favorite stuff, too. And yes, I did make it to sell it originally. If I had managed to get the $300 that it is worth, I would have made $15 an hour.  Oh well...


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks...Enjoy your beautiful leather work, if it doesn't sell on Etsy keep it until you are in the right place to sell it. There are people out there who pay big bucks for those kinds of things, it's just a matter of finding them!


----------

